# Lane Mile,,,,, How wide is a LANE MILE?



## lee157 (Dec 4, 2003)

OK I have looked but found nothing,,,,

I know a lane mile is 1 lane 1 mile long but what is the designated figure for how wide it is??

This makes a BIG BIG difference in figuring square footage.

A lane mile is 5280' X ????????

Help me PLEASE!!!


Thanks,

Lee


----------



## pools&plowingct (Nov 18, 2005)

i think the width of a lane is 10 or 12 ft


----------



## lee157 (Dec 4, 2003)

Well thats what I was thinking too but here is how that works,,,

52,580 sq ft 

OR

63,360 sq ft

There HAS to be a true industry standard someplace or all application rates would NOT be compareable.

One company could say "our product will do 1 mile per unit" and the next company says theirs will do 1.5 mile per same unit but the first company may be saying 12' wide while the second may be sneaky in using an 8' lane as a calculation.

There has to be a true definition someplace.


----------



## lee157 (Dec 4, 2003)

by The Way,,,

the above 1 mile @ 12' is the SAME as 1.5 mile @ 8'

They are equal


----------



## Runner (Jul 21, 2000)

Yes, it is 12 ft. There are 5280 ft. in a U.S mile, so this amounts to the equivalent of 63,360 sq. ft. (1.45 acres). Now, there is ALSO what is known as the term "Survey ft.", but that is the same distance, just uses two decimal points with it.


----------

